# Barrel Altering



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the law concering altering shotgun barrels?


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Most places it is a minimum of 18"


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

but anyone can do it?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

It's your gun, do what you want. If you shorten the barrel it will take any built in choke out of it, and you will loose the front sight


----------

